# Handlebar bag on an MTB?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

I bought a really nice handlebar bag (Topeak Tourguide) for my Cannondale since I'm hoping to do some day tours later this summer, but now I'm not sure that I want to use it on that bike. The bag seems so heavy that, when loaded, I'm afraid it's going to affect the steering. Does anyone else use a handlebar bag? I'm tempted to just relegate it to my Schwinn "comfort" bike, which will be used more for running errands, going to the store, etc., and find something else for the Cannondale

Thanks!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Khephra said:


> I bought a really nice handlebar bag (Topeak Tourguide) for my Cannondale since I'm hoping to do some day tours later this summer, but now I'm not sure that I want to use it on that bike. The bag seems so heavy that, when loaded, I'm afraid it's going to affect the steering. Does anyone else use a handlebar bag? I'm tempted to just relegate it to my Schwinn "comfort" bike, which will be used more for running errands, going to the store, etc., and find something else for the Cannondale
> 
> Thanks!


OMG. Topeak.  The company most famous for selling junk, worse yet, junk that is totally unnecessary. Handlebar bag? What a waste of time. Kephra, to answer your question: No. Nobody on the planet uses a handlebar bag when they mountain bike.

Look, the the goal when you're on the trail is to carry _as little amount of crap _ as possible, and only what's necessary. So the question is, what the hell makes you ask such a silly question in the first place, and what the hey do you want to shove into your freaking handlebar bag? A sandwich and a freshing deli pickle?

Look, whatever the hell you want to bring on your rides, if it can't fit in your jersey pocket, camel back, or a very very small seat pack, (listen carefully, Kephara): YOU DON'T NEED TO RIDE WITH IT.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

*Sorry*

I thought I could get some help starting back into biking here, apparently I made a mistake. I'm just getting back into biking after a 15 year layoff, and have just bought my first MTB. I'd like to be able to take a minimum amount of camera gear out on my rides.

I'll just make my mistakes offline from now on.



Hello Kitty said:


> OMG. Topeak.  The company most famous for selling junk, worse yet, junk that is totally unnecessary. Handlebar bag? What a waste of time. Kephra, to answer your question: No. Nobody on the planet uses a handlebar bag when they mountain bike.
> 
> Look, the the goal when you're on the trail is to carry _as little amount of crap _ as possible, and only what's necessary. So the question is, what the hell makes you ask such a silly question in the first place, and what the hey do you want to shove into your freaking handlebar bag? A sandwich and a freshing deli pickle?
> 
> Look, whatever the hell you want to bring on your rides, if it can't fit in your jersey pocket, camel back, or a very very small seat pack, (listen carefully, Kephara): YOU DON'T NEED TO RIDE WITH IT.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh, give it a rest Kephra. You'll never hack it on a mountain bike if you're this thin skinned on a stupid biking forum. My name is Hello Kitty, and I'm the resident beyotch round these parts. I'm this way to everybody, trust me. Actually, I'm often times worse.

Enjoy getting back into riding. And this is about as nice as I get, so don't get used to it.



Khephra said:


> I thought I could get some help starting back into biking here, apparently I made a mistake. I'm just getting back into biking after a 15 year layoff, and have just bought my first MTB. I'd like to be able to take a minimum amount of camera gear out on my rides.
> 
> I'll just make my mistakes offline from now on.


----------



## YetiChickSC (Mar 10, 2005)

*Bad Idea*

The handlebar bag is a bad idea. Once you put more than six ounces of stuff in it, it will make your steering ponderous and extremely slow. People that get into touring, per se, use paniers, B.O.B.s and such to keep the weight low and off the bars and saddles.

If you like to carry around a bit of camera gear, like my husband when he is on a race course trying to get the best vantage points, then use a nice hiking-style backpack with straps. If you just need to carry a smaller digital P&S camera, then stuff it in your Camelback.

P.S. You won't nomally get your head bitten off around here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

*Sorry again...*

... but that's the last time I apologize. Next time you get bit 

I may be a slow starter, but I'm really looking forward to riding the hills around where I live. I figured the Topeak bag was a mistake on the Cannondale, but wanted a second opinion. It will be relegated where it belongs, on the beater 



Hello Kitty said:


> Oh, give it a rest Kephra. You'll never hack it on a mountain bike if you're this thin skinned on a stupid biking forum. My name is Hello Kitty, and I'm the resident beyotch round these parts. I'm this way to everybody, trust me. Actually, I'm often times worse.
> 
> Enjoy getting back into riding. And this is about as nice as I get, so don't get used to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

*Topeak bag goes on the beater*

Thanks, that's kindof what I figured. The camera is an older digital, so it's larger, but might fit in a Camelback. I have a small fannypack Camelback, and am looking at getting a larger one. But my lightweight backpack would probably work as well.

Thanks for the help. And no I'm not usually all that sensitive, have just gotten crispy crittered a few times too many to hang out in boards where people routinely fry each other 



YetiChickSC said:


> The handlebar bag is a bad idea. Once you put more than six ounces of stuff in it, it will make your steering ponderous and extremely slow. People that get into touring, per se, use paniers, B.O.B.s and such to keep the weight low and off the bars and saddles.
> 
> If you like to carry around a bit of camera gear, like my husband when he is on a race course trying to get the best vantage points, then use a nice hiking-style backpack with straps. If you just need to carry a smaller digital P&S camera, then stuff it in your Camelback.
> 
> P.S. You won't nomally get your head bitten off around here.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Khephra said:


> ... but that's the last time I apologize. Next time you get bit
> 
> I may be a slow starter, but I'm really looking forward to riding the hills around where I live. I figured the Topeak bag was a mistake on the Cannondale, but wanted a second opinion. It will be relegated where it belongs, on the beater


That's more like it, Khephra. Now, perchance, you'll all enlighten us as to WTF your name means.

And YetiChick, you're next. You _and _ that little dog of yours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

*My alias...*

... is tied into my interest in Egyptian mysticism, symbolism and hermetics. Kheper (Khephra is an alternate spelling) is the Scarab beetle you see on a lot of Egyptian jewelry, and stands for renewal and transformation.

I know. TOO MUCH INFORMATION!

You asked 



Hello Kitty said:


> That's more like it, Khephra. Now, perchance, you'll all enlighten us as to WTF your name means.
> 
> And YetiChick, you're next. You _and _ that little dog of yours.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Khephra said:


> I know. TOO MUCH INFORMATION!
> 
> You asked


Not at all! Very cool!


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Curmudgeon*

Kephra, As if you couldn't tell, Hello Kitty is a tedious guy, an unpleasant TROLL, ignore him, he isn't worth your time or attention, AND don't think from his curmudgeon-ly post that the character of the Women's Forum is mean.

Suggestions: yes, ditto to NOT using a handlebar bag AND to geting a higher volume Camel Back or other hydration pack with extra pockets so you have room for your camera. You can also get a (relatively) higher volume bag for under the seat and stow your repair kit (spare inner tube, tire levers, multi tool, band aids, etc) so it doesn't take up space in your hydration pack. There is also a little bag/box that fits on the top tube by the handle bars, that has just enough room for some chapstick and a couple of energy bars. I have seen r**dies use them. Hope you have a very compact digital camera and don't need the extra space for a big 35mm; a small digital camera might fit into the little bag that fits on top of the top tube and be quite safe from most crashes and be easily accessible.

Welcome back to mountain biking. It is just the right time of year to get started.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Team Pro Laps said:


> Kephra, As if you couldn't tell, Hello Kitty is a tedious guy, an unpleasant TROLL, ignore him, he isn't worth your time or attention, AND don't think from his curmudgeon-ly post that the character of the Women's Forum is mean.


Hey TPL, somehow I imagine your biking skills to be about on par with your people instincts. The only thing you got right about me is the word "unpleasant."


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

First off Kephra, you're more than welcome to post any questions here, silly or not  It's best to ignore Hello Kitty... most of what he/she/it posts is either a flame fest or related to $200 hair cuts 

Your best bet is probably to invest in a new Camelbak with plenty of room in it. Camelbak had some nice new models out last time I poked around REI... the Magic model has about the same storage space as the men's M.U.L.E, but has a smaller footprint. I wish those had been out when I bought my Camelbak... I have a Lobo, which is a little long in the body and restricts access to my jersey pockets. Also, as a couple of others suggested, a small seat bag will hold a spare tube or two, a patch kit and a multitool, so if you want to reserve your Camelbak space for your camera it might be an idea to pick up one of those too.

If you find yourself stopping for a lot of pictures, you can carry your camera in a case on the sturnum strap on you Camelbak (if it's not too heavy or bulky) or you can use a baggy shorts pocket if you don't mind chancing falling on it 

- Jen.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> First off Kephra, you're more than welcome to post any questions here, silly or not  It's best to ignore Hello Kitty... most of what he/she/it posts is either a flame fest or related to $200 hair cuts


Look SuperCuts, you may not like me or my tone, but the advice I give is always sound. And if you're in the habit of ignoring good advice, go 'head, it prolly explains the nest in your helmet that you call a hairstyle anyway.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Look SuperCuts, you may not like me or my tone, but the advice I give is always sound. And if you're in the habit of ignoring good advice, go 'head, it prolly explains the nest in your helmet that you call a hairstyle anyway.


Thank you for proving my point so eloquently... have a nice day


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Khephra said:


> Thanks, that's kindof what I figured. The camera is an older digital, so it's larger, but might fit in a Camelback. I have a small fannypack Camelback, and am looking at getting a larger one. But my lightweight backpack would probably work as well.
> 
> Thanks for the help. And no I'm not usually all that sensitive, have just gotten crispy crittered a few times too many to hang out in boards where people routinely fry each other


Take it from someone who has killed 2 telephoto lenses and one camera. Never put a camera on the bike, not even the beater. Even the road buzz from a road bike will shake the internals apart over time. Put the camera on your body somewhere for a little vibration damping.

Welcome to the board!

Kathy (the Kodak killer) ;^P


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

*Boys will be girls...*

Well, I don't have a problem with a guy wanting to be one of the girls, as long as he *behaves* like the rest of the girls. Thanks for the welcome, I can see I landed in the right place after all 



Team Pro Laps said:


> Kephra, As if you couldn't tell, Hello Kitty is a tedious guy, an unpleasant TROLL, ignore him, he isn't worth your time or attention, AND don't think from his curmudgeon-ly post that the character of the Women's Forum is mean.


Okay, so my current setup is a small wedgie pack under the saddle (with tire patch kit and tools), a water bottle, a small tire pump, and a Specialized bike computer. I'll use the small Camelback until I get my mileage up to the point where I need the larger pack. It's got enough space for ID and a small amount of cash. The digital camera is a little too large for one of the top tube bags, so I'll probably stash it in the larger Camelback when I get it.

Thanks for all the help, all of you.



> Suggestions: yes, ditto to NOT using a handlebar bag AND to geting a higher volume Camel Back or other hydration pack with extra pockets so you have room for your camera. You can also get a (relatively) higher volume bag for under the seat and stow your repair kit (spare inner tube, tire levers, multi tool, band aids, etc) so it doesn't take up space in your hydration pack. There is also a little bag/box that fits on the top tube by the handle bars, that has just enough room for some chapstick and a couple of energy bars. I have seen r**dies use them. Hope you have a very compact digital camera and don't need the extra space for a big 35mm; a small digital camera might fit into the little bag that fits on top of the top tube and be quite safe from most crashes and be easily accessible.
> 
> Welcome back to mountain biking. It is just the right time of year to get started.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

*Cameras*

Thanks!!



Lucky said:


> Take it from someone who has killed 2 telephoto lenses and one camera. Never put a camera on the bike, not even the beater. Even the road buzz from a road bike will shake the internals apart over time. Put the camera on your body somewhere for a little vibration damping.
> 
> Welcome to the board!
> 
> Kathy (the Kodak killer) ;^P


----------

